# How often to let rats out?



## ashleybodbyl (Apr 15, 2013)

How often should I let my rats out of their cage and for how long.. I take them out several times a day, but usually they only end up getting about 30 mins a day outside their cage as I have a newborn and am very busy with her!


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

Should be as often as you can really, you can't have them out too much.

Would say they would need at least 30 min solid without gaps (maybe try when baby is sleeping at specific time of day) obviously will be difficult with a baby but try your best 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It is harder with small children! I take mine out for an hour a day and longer on the weekends. The important thing is just taking them out, though. Do what you can, when you can, and don't overstress yourself about the rest.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

My rats come out everyday.  

They love to interact and explore. They have to take turns... One of my rats is a male and.... I don't let him "interact" with the girls. 

I allow them to choose how long they play and explore. My one girl, Blue, would never go back if I allowed it. Still, my boy needs his turn, so playtime always has to end. 

Just let them out for what ever amount of time your schedule allows. 

Certainly your newborn needs to come first and that's as it should be.


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

You're understandably busy so 30 minutes a day is good. 

You could make up for some lost time outside of the cage while you're taking care of the baby by making sure theres enough things to keep them stimulated while they're in the cage. One simple homemade toy I make for my rats is a cardboard toilet roll holder with the ends folded and loads of small treats inside like cheerios. All you need is a shoe lace or something handy to hang it high on the cage so they can just about reach it to grab and chew. They'll spend ages tearing it to pieces to get the yummy stuff out. Theres loads of easy homemade toy ideas here, worth the read! http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39503-Toys-and-Fun-Ideas-for-Rats


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

It's recommended that it's an hour minimum daily but obviously for some people this can't always happen (though I do think to myself, how hard is it really to do this, ONE HOUR?!). Mine are usually out between 1 - 4 hours a day, probably more now that I've just finished University though.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I am probably the "worst" rat-owner out there.

I work full-time, volunteer and have scheduled training sessions at the gym. I have two sets of rats that I doing Rat Daddy's Immersion training with and I hope they will one day live together.

I aim to get one set of rats out of their cage each night. If I cannot get them both out, I alternate: new girls come out Monday night for at least an hour, old girls come out Tuesday night, etc.

This week was a HORRIBLE week. I had a doctor's appointment, coffee date and ended up working extra hours in the evenings. My rats went 4 days without being let out. This is not a normal occurrence, but it's going to happen.

Even though they didn't get out this week, they still got their 3 meals, they still got to interact with me in the mornings and evenings, their cage got cleaned as needed and I made the time to switch up some of their accessories.

I have a large cage for 4 girls (a DFN) and the cage is in the room I spend the most time in.

If they were shut away in a separate room and the cleaning and feedings are neglected, then that is a huge problem.

My old girls are my first rats. I then got a cat. Then I threw 2 new girls into the mix. I have been coming up with creative solutions to tackle the problem of them not getting out on daily basis. Just last weekend, I moved the new girls into the DFN and sectioned it off. Their old cage sits on a table in the office, which the cat is not allowed into. Once I get their old cage taken apart, I will turn the table into a play area. On nights, when all I feel like doing is collapsing in front of the TV, I can watch Netflix in the office while spending time with the girls.


----------



## RattieKisses (Apr 16, 2013)

My girls come out multiple times a day. Between myself, my brother, and my mother. They aren't even roaming most of the time. I just take them out and they'll run around all over me when I'm on the computer or watching TV. They just love being nosy and the interaction.


----------



## Anonimouse (2 mo ago)

Nathan4d said:


> Should be as often as you can really, you can't have them out too much. Would say they would need at least 30 min solid without gaps (maybe try when baby is sleeping at specific time of day) obviously will be difficult with a baby but try your best  Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 "(maybe try when baby is sleeping at specific time of day)" Noooooo, a mom needs to sleep every chance she has, especially when her newborn is sleeping. Often, the pull of chores and 'me time' are already robbing her of this wisdom. How about inviting a friend or family member to come for half an hour a day to play with the baby or take her for a stroll while mom and ratty get to play?


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Emiology just posted a video about free ranging and stated that if you have a lot of things in their cage for stimulation, that will help keep them engaged. There really is no set amount of time. I find that foraging toys where they have to work for their treats is a great way to occupy them. I also use a lot of wood chews and dollar store cat toys such as balls.


----------



## Rat friends (2 mo ago)

It is your opinion I lat my rats out every day are every ather day


----------

